# Anvil to Knife Gap



## clawnz (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi! 1st Great site!
I may of missed this question somewhere around here.
I have a 2003 Vermeer BC625A 6in Chipper. I know, I know, I see most you guys do not like them? I mostly do pruning work and keep it under the 50ft. Then if it's over 50ft, I call in the guys who like that tall stuff. I like to say 'Know your Limits and work with-in them.' 
Anyway back to the Chipper to Anvil distance Question!
If I want a bigger chip, do I set the gap larger or just lower the feed speed.
I have two sets of knives, and swap them out very regular (about 12/14hrs).
This machine has only done 650hrs and I have only put 100hrs on it, in the year I have owned it.
I did try a Bearcat 6x9in, it was secondhand. We were working in torrential rain, and feeding Pohutakawa prunings. Well it choked in the first 10mins, and came close to blocking a second time in what should of been a 3/4hr Chip. 
I had used a Hire Vermeer 6in before. 
We had a Security Fenceline Clearance and access was by way of a Footpath, down which I backed the Vermeer with a Nissan Safari. Otherwise we had to drag all the rubbish out by hand. On that Day the Vermeer got Bamboo, Palm Fonds, and all sorts of Scrub Tree prunings including Brambles, thrown at it. 
Your comments I look forward to.
Thank you.
Clive


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 12, 2007)

The slower the feed speed the smaller the chip. The slower the blade speed the bigger the chip. Bigger gap will also increase chip size. But why do you want bigger chips?

Not recommended, but if you take a 12 inch chipper, drop the revs right down and feed in a decent size mac log, if it doesnt clog or stall, it will spit out kindling by the cube. Very impressive, but as I said, not recommended.


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 12, 2007)

*i have a 625 and i love it.*

not sure why you want bigger chips but the previous poster is correct.


----------



## clawnz (Aug 13, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thank you TimberMcPherson
I do not need or want bigger chip.
I was just asking, as I see some big chip around.
I would be more interested in opinions on the knife to anvil gap, and which each prefer.
I am happy listening to a Happy Machine, and not looking to overload it.
But I did like your comments.

Thank you Hornett22
It's good to know I am not the only one on here using a BC625.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 13, 2007)

Bigger chippers tend to make bigger chips, especially if they are blunt, which might explain why you have seen bigger chip around.


----------

